

Show HN: The correct way to solve problems with Selenium. - jrobertfox
http://elementalselenium.com/

======
hugs
It might help to pull a few of the headlines from the tip archive and put them
in the Tip Archive section on that main page. The main page is rather content
free, so showing some highlights from that content (and/or showing people's
opinions of that content) might be a good thing.

~~~
tourdedave
Good thought. Thanks for the feedback! Does this mean you up-voted this post?
:-P

------
jrobertfox
Be sure to check the tip archive for all the historical tips:
[http://elementalselenium.com/tips](http://elementalselenium.com/tips)

